# 1999 Troybilt Needs Spare Parts or Replacement



## xcskier

Hello everyone. New user here. Sorry if this has been answered in previous discussions, but I haven't seen anything when using search function. 

I have an older Troybilt 824 snowblower, circa 1999. This machine is from "back in the day" when the Troybilt brand was owned by Garden Way, and before MTD acquired them. Like many things in life, they don't make them like this any more. 

My machine has the Tecumseh 8HP engine. The particulars are: 

Snowblower Model No. 42010 
Snowblower Serial No. 0209862 
Info from Tecumseh engine sticker (in case this is useful to someone) 
HMSK80 155550U (H) 
DOM 6288A 

It starts, runs and clears snow perfectly right now. My concern is that it has become quite difficult to find replacement parts, beyond simple belts, spark plug, shear pins, etc. Anything specialty is not available, either direct from MTD or at various local service shops or internet suppliers. 

One of these days, something critical is going to break, and there will be no replacement part anywhere. At that point I'll be dead in the water, and making a hasty purchase of a new machine. Depending upon timing and luck, the inventory of new snowblowers could be picked over for the season. 

So, I'm pondering a few options: 

1. Find a reliable source for spare Troybilt parts that fit my old machine. I have tried this multiple times already and had no success. Does anyone here know of a place? I believe that MTD direct is not useful in this regard, and does not usually have the specialty parts needed. This is my first choice, if it can be done. 

2. Buy a used Troybilt, same model and size, and use it for parts. This would possibly work, assuming the right machine at the right price is out there. I'm not too thrilled with having two machines taking up space in my garage, but it's worth consideration. 

3. Make a pre-emptive strike and buy a replacement machine now, so I can be sure to get the model I want. After research, I have decided upon the Ariens Professional 28 model, with wheeled drive and friction disc transmission. Model number is 926038. This seems to be the closest match to my current Troybilt. It's right around $2000, so it's not something I am eager to do. I understand that it will not be as heavy-duty as the Troybilt, but it'll be new, under warranty, and easy to get parts. The advantage is that several of these are available at local retailers, so I could have it delivered literally in a couple of days. If I did this, I suppose I would sell the Troybilt for a few hundred dollars on the used market. Someone would be getting a good deal, but they would obviously be signing up for the same scarcity of replacement parts that's worrying me. 

I would happily repair my Troybilt for 10 more years, if I had confidence that I could get the parts needed in the future. I just don't want to start a 2 week parts search in the middle of a snowstorm, or be forced into an emergency purchase mid-winter, and get stuck with a second choice machine I don't really want. I welcome any advice or input from the users here. I'm especially interested if someone has a source of replacement parts other than MTD for these older Troybilt blowers. 

Thanks in advance, and THINK SNOW!


----------



## RoyP

My friend your in a tough position. I live 2 blocks where your machine was built, from the ground up. I remember walking around there, watching the lathe operators turning parts on their lathes. Of course most of those parts were for their world family Rototillers. I know when a Tiller customer from years ago ask for a specific part they didn't have it in stock on the shelf, they would just have a mechanist turn it out on the lathe. That's how Troy Built worked in those days. Those days are gone.

MTD is never going to do this for it's customer......it's like a classic automobile. Parts are very scares for classic car......When the day comes to replace something critical...maybe then you will have to bit the bullet.

Love Garden Way !!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Xcskier and fellow Troy owner 

The forum will be a great source for info on where to get what.
Can you please add your location to your profile so it pops under your user name.

If you are in a position to pickup a professional 28 at a good price I'd jump on it and either trade in, sell or keep the Troy for a backup (very likely unneeded) depending on what you get for trade in, what you can sell it for or how much you need that $$$.

If you like the Troy you might find here we have resources you haven't tried or thought of or even work arounds or substitutions that will keep the old girl blowing for years to come. Just depends on your love or hate of the machine


----------



## xcskier

Location is Park City, UT. Prior locations were Twin Cities and "da UP" of Michigan. I've been using snowblowers since I was about 10 years old. I think my dad bought one of the first Ariens snowblowers ever made. 

I think I successfully updated my profile.


----------

